# Verticutter or Groomer ? Which should I buy ?



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

For Christmas this year, I'm looking to buy one or the other. Which do y'all prefer and why ?

This year, I maintained my lawn below .5 for the entire year.

Any suggestions would be most helpful !


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

I would recommend the verticutter. While sure the groomer will get those long runners on the surface your mower won't have the power to get that thatch layer at the soil level Should you adjust it deep. Beyond the top runners I do not see much of a difference in cut quality.

With that said my money would go towards a fixed blade verticutter.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

+1,1 and @Ware happens to have one for sale, in the marketplace!! Check it on out!


----------



## Melburn_Mower (Nov 26, 2020)

I was always told that you can groom with a verticutter, but you cant verticut with a groomer! So i went with a verti!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I have the brush, dethatcher, and groomer for my greens mower. I have also owned two delta blade overseeders and three verticutters.

It would be hard to justify buying a new groomer as it could cost more than a used greens mower. If you really want a groomer, I would sell your current greens mower and buy a used one with a groomer included.

Regarding a verticutter, try to find a used one during the winter for cheap. I use mine three times a year. So, the less money I have invested in it the better. For this reason, I sold my Graden GS04 with Dyna-blades last year. Now, I use a Ryan Ren-O-Thin that works great and cost little.

I get more practical use from the verticutter. However, I run my groomer in reverse to kick out any mulch I fail to pickup before mowing.

Good luck on whatever you decide. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a fantastic verticutter setup, I swapped a 22" Jake GreensKing to a dedicated vert setup with DynaBlades.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=14983

Having my first season with it under my belt - I STILL want a groomer. But my circumstances vary from yours in one big way - I'm cutting 20k+ sq ft. Going back and cutting it a 2nd or 3rd time is a major drag. So while my verticutter will indeed groom, I just don't really have it in me to add that 3rd pass in SC heat/humidity. Not to mention the time investment.

I would NOT use a groomer to do what I do with the verticutter though. The verticutter is awesome for scalping to the dirt, I get way more of the stolons up than I would otherwise. There's a significant difference this year in my front and back yards. In March, my front was scalped, verticut, and then scalped down to .250" again. The back was just scalped at .250". Guess which one I started floating/scalping on come mid-August? Nothing a little sand didn't cure.

Also, the verticutter has been invaluable for cleaning up post top-dressing or post-aeration. It rakes the sand down into the turf without moving it around much. It's also hell on dried up aeration plugs. So after aerating, I can drag the plugs to break them up, then run over it with the vert, which pulverizes what's left, or I have the option to throw the collection box on and collect any thatch plugs. I generally just let it toss them back out into the lawn however.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the responses. I will keep my eye out for a verticutter this winter. Do not need it until the spring so I am not in a rush. Hopefully I can get something that is around me in the Houston area.


----------

